# Custom built bottom feed mod.



## Alex (30/6/15)

*Custom built bottom feed mod.*
Created 7 hours ago · 14 images · 364 views · stats
*Finished product*



One month ago /u/longwhitecloudnz posted a video on reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette, showing one of his wooden mods. I was completely blown away. I asked him right away about making a custom box and if he could ship it to Sweden. I realize now that I didn't even ask about the price, it wasn't relevant, I simply had to have one!

*Type*



The mods he builds are bottom fed, mechanical, and most are single 18650. But more than anything else, They are, by far, the most beautiful wooden mods I have ever seen!

*Moneyshot*



He makes all his mods from indigenous New Zealand wood-types. As you can see, he is a highly skilled artisan. The aesthetics of it all is just stunning. Now that it is finished, payed for, and on it's way to be shipped to me. I cannot deny it, compared to most other mods, yes, it was expensive. But in my opinion, the amount of care and work that he poured into this one single mod. Makes it incomparable to "most other mods". TLDR: cheap? no. But I have no regrets.

*Day 5*



Now begins a short series of pictures that I received during the build process. For fun I will write what day I got them counting day 1 as the day I first contacted him. For this mod, we agreed to use "matai" (black pine) A hard and resistant wood with a rich golden hue. He also felt like trying something new. The white pieces are bone which will become the "end caps". Bone proved to be a very good material for this purpose. It is much harder than wood, it is scratch and crack resistant, it is a poor conductor of heat, it will not swell or shrink and it looks very nice together with the wood. For all conductive parts he uses pure copper.

*Day 5*



A diamond in the rough. First cuts made and initial holes drilled.

*Day 14*



Preparing for joining. everything is carefully positioned, soldered or epoxied.

*Day 14*



First assembly, rough sanding and lid holes drilled.

*Day 14*



First assembly, rough sanding and lid holes drilled.

*Day 17 (different lighting)*



Almost done sanding. After this, squonk hole will be cut, and it will get final sanding and oiling.

*Day 17 (different lighting)*



Almost done sanding. After this, squonk hole will be cut, and it will get final sanding and oiling.

*Day 26*



Almost done now, oiled up and looking fantastic.

*Day 26*



Unfortunately there is no picture of it, but under this lid is an engraving with my name and the mods model number.

*Day 26*



Now it just needs the 510 connector and the fire button.

*Day 26*



He will also be sending along a rogue atomizer modified for bottom feed, some spare tubing, a couple of juice bottles.

source:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

I'm in the process of buying a mod from him. We've been exchanging emails for a while now. Nice guy. His name is Vaughan.
He said he'll send me pictures of the progress. I'm getting the dual parallel 18650 BF mod. Spalted beech burr wood.

I'm very excited and can't wait....lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm in the process of buying a mod from him. We've been exchanging emails for a while now. Nice guy. His name is Vaughan.
> He said he'll send me pictures of the progress. I'm getting the dual parallel 18650 BF mod. Spalted beech burr wood.
> 
> I'm very excited and can't wait....lol


I can only imagine. Stunning wood with long battery life and ample current for your builds. The waiting, the waiting....hang in there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm in the process of buying a mod from him. We've been exchanging emails for a while now. Nice guy. His name is Vaughan.
> He said he'll send me pictures of the progress. I'm getting the dual parallel 18650 BF mod. Spalted beech burr wood.
> 
> I'm very excited and can't wait....lol



What! That is so sick, congrats  

Cant wait to see it, so I can be FOMO as all hell


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

Those mods were featured in a previous post on the forum and the moment I saw the parallel one I fell in love. I decided right there that I'm going to buy one. The wait is horrible, but it's well worth it. It was the same with my woodvil. It was well worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (30/6/15)

congrats @zadiac, I recall a time when you were loath to spend any more money on vape gear


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

Alex said:


> congrats @zadiac, I recall a time when you were loath to spend any more money on vape gear



I am nearing the end of my journey Alex. I found the perfect atomizer for me (will reveal that later) and I have a woodvil. The VR Woodmod and a new 26650 box mod will complete my collection and all of them will have the same atomizers on. I will have 4 mods. I'm keeping my Sigelei 100W. It's a great VW mod and see no need to part with it.

My atomizer of choice is the Pollux by Fogmonsterz. It's really an amazing atty and the flavor on it is fantastic. I have one already (clone) and have two more on the way. For the 26650 mod I'm getting the Pollux's big brother, the Castor.

That will complete my collection and then I'm done. I will only spend money on juices, batteries and DIY from then on. It's a promise I made to myself and will keep it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

zadiac said:


> My atomizer of choice is the Pollux by Fogmonsterz. It's really an amazing atty and the flavor on it is fantastic. I have one already (clone) and have two more on the way.



I see they are on special @zadiac? Nearly half price at $69. Do you use it as a dripper or BF it?

http://www.kidneypuncher.com/pollux-rda-by-fog-monsterz/


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

zadiac said:


> I am nearing the end of my journey Alex. I found the perfect atomizer for me (will reveal that later) and I have a woodvil. The VR Woodmod and a new 26650 box mod will complete my collection and all of them will have the same atomizers on. I will have 4 mods. I'm keeping my Sigelei 100W. It's a great VW mod and see no need to part with it.
> 
> My atomizer of choice is the Pollux by Fogmonsterz. It's really an amazing atty and the flavor on it is fantastic. I have one already (clone) and have two more on the way. For the 26650 mod I'm getting the Pollux's big brother, the Castor.
> 
> That will complete my collection and then I'm done. I will only spend money on juices, batteries and DIY from then on. It's a promise I made to myself and will keep it.


My last device I was going to purchase was my SX mini... until I saw the cloud maker and the vaporshark dna 200 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> My last device I was going to purchase was my SX mini... until I saw the cloud maker and the vaporshark dna 200



I must say the Vaporshark DNA 200 seems like it could be a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say the Vaporshark DNA 200 seems like it could be a winner!


Very excited for it  maybe we can get matching pink shark skins? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I see they are on special @zadiac? Nearly half price at $69. Do you use it as a dripper or BF it?
> 
> http://www.kidneypuncher.com/pollux-rda-by-fog-monsterz/


I like this about the Pollux:

_Innovative juice guard system to prevent juice condensing on inner dome from leaking out the AFC_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I see they are on special @zadiac? Nearly half price at $69. Do you use it as a dripper or BF it?
> 
> http://www.kidneypuncher.com/pollux-rda-by-fog-monsterz/



I saw that Uncle Rob, but I already have 2 gold colored clones on the way, so gonna stick with that. The clone is very well machined and good quality. I had to do some work on the screw heads, but it was worth it. Mine is working perfectly as a dripper and the two gold ones will be BF modified for the woodvil and the VR mod.
The Caster I'm getting later will only be a dripper on the 26650 mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/7/15)

Andre said:


> I like this about the Pollux:
> 
> _Innovative juice guard system to prevent juice condensing on inner dome from leaking out the AFC_



Yes, and it works. I have no condensation in the drip tip and no leaking. For me, it's the perfect atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

